# Welches Smartphone ist euer Favorit ?



## TacTic (24. März 2013)

Siehe Titel. Welches Smartphone ist im Moment euer Favorit und warum?

Ich fang mal an: 
Für mich das HTC one. Hauptsächlich wegen dem design und dem blinkfeed.
Gute Akku Leistung und display Auflösung runden es ab.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. März 2013)

iPhone 3GS :

Läuft schnell genug , kann auch gute Foto's machen , gute Akkulaufzeit und die Ersatzteile sind wirklich günstig  ( Speche aus erfahrung D )


----------



## DarthLAX (24. März 2013)

hm...bei mir währe es wohl das HTC ONE - wenn man denn den Akku tauschen könnte (ich hab was gegen geräte wo das nicht geht) deshalb:

SGS-4 (hab selber ein SGS-2 d.h. ich weiß das die hardware von Samsung OK ist - auch wenn ich das SGS-3 doof fand mit den ganzen varianten etc....und mir auch vom SGS-4 etwas verarscht vor kommen, weil sie jetzt doch nen schlechteren Chip einbauen)

mfg LAX


----------



## TacTic (24. März 2013)

Hab auch Samsung. Das s3, daher bin ich von dem s4 etwas enttäuscht. Aber das ist nur keine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. März 2013)

[x] Iphone 5

Hab jetzt mal das genommen, wobei mir da die mehrfachauswahl fehlt. Sonst hätte ich neben dem Iphone 5 noch das HTC one genommen.
Die Leistung ist von beiden mehr als ausreichend und dazu kommt noch die sehr gute Optik und Verarbeitung (Material).

mfg


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. März 2013)

LG Nexus4
1.lange Update Sicherheit. Da kannst alle anderen Androids mit den Herstelleroberfläche in die Tonne  treten. Da kann nur Apple mithalten.
2.schnell
3.Günstig

Punkt 1 ist der Grund warum ich alle anderen Androids mittlerweile einfach als letzten Dreck sehe. 
Ich seh es nicht ein alle 1-2Jahre wieder ein neues Smarty kaufen zu müssen nur weil der Hersteller wegen seiner behinderten Oberfläche keine Updates mehr bringt weils einfach zu teuer und aufwändig ist. 
Darum wird mein nächstes ein Nexus werden.
Wenn es irgendwann keine Nexusgeräte mehr geben sollte steige ich lieber aufs I-Phone um.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2013)

Mir reicht mein S3 noch. Ich finde es gut dass ich µSD Karten einsetzen kann um den Speicher zu vergrößern so reicht es wenn ich das 16GB Modell kaufen welches ja nicht so teuer ist wie die mit mehr Speicher.
Das S4 überrascht mich nicht. Ich habe nicht mit einer Revolution gerechnet. Full HD scheint sich zum Standard bei Handys zu entwickeln. Zumindest bei den Top Modellen.


----------



## TheOnLY (24. März 2013)

[x]anderes
Das SGS1 es ist schon sehr oft runter gefallen und mal sehr nass geworden. Getrockent -> ging wieder .
Außerdem funktioniert es mit meinen Handschuhen. Trotz des Alters ist es mir noch mehr als schnell genug.
Nicht zu vergessen das "Super AMOLED" Display.


----------



## DrWaikiki (24. März 2013)

[x] anderes

Mein Favorit ist das Nokia Lumia 920. Warum?  Ich hab keine AHnung.^^


----------



## derP4computer (24. März 2013)

[x] Samsung Galaxy S3
Weil mein Wave II so sau schlecht ist.


----------



## chigo10 (24. März 2013)

Iphone 5


----------



## KaiserKoenig (24. März 2013)

Ich nehme Samsung..Hab zwar schon seit über 2 Jahren ein Iphone 4, nur damit bin ich 0 zufrieden! Home-Button teilweiße ohne Funktion, Akku hält im schlimmsten fall nur knapp 1 1/2h. Es ist extrem langsam und es startet sich auch oft einfach neu. Nie wieder kauf ich mir ein überteuertes Apple Produkt!


----------



## Per4mance (24. März 2013)

KaiserKoenig schrieb:


> Ich nehme Samsung..Hab zwar schon seit über 2 Jahren ein Iphone 4, nur damit bin ich 0 zufrieden! Home-Button teilweiße ohne Funktion, Akku hält im schlimmsten fall nur knapp 1 1/2h. Es ist extrem langsam und es startet sich auch oft einfach neu. Nie wieder kauf ich mir ein überteuertes Apple Produkt!



[x] iPhone 5

nur weil dein handy nach 2 jahren im *rsch ist liegts sicher nicht an apple  nen anderes aktuelles top handy kostet auch nicht wesentlich weniger ist aber schneller wieder überholt. das apple zeug hält wenigtens ne weile ohne das man irgendwelche abstriche machen muss.


ich hab nach mehreren Android handys jetzt das erste mal nen iPhone(5) und das ist genau das was ich immer wollte.  einfach, läuft gut, akku hält lang, gute kamera, gut abgestimmt, gute leistung bei games, schönes wertiges design/material, viel zubehör, gute stabile und sauber programmierte apps, stabiles system wo auch nie langsamer wird usw.

das letze handy wo ich 100% zufrieden war, war ein 6230i.... ok das milestone 2 war noch top auch wegen dem hardwarekeyboard aber die serie hat motorola ja in europa fallen lassen.


----------



## -Loki- (24. März 2013)

[x] anderes

Lumia 920
Warum?


Geile Kamara
Musikmixe by Nokia Musik (für lau)
Weltweite Offlinenavigation (auch für lau). Fehlt nur noch die Stauumfahrung (kommt aber noch)
Sehr schönes Design
Screen lässt sich auch mit Handschuhen bedinen
Kein Android oder iOS


----------



## TacTic (26. März 2013)

Schön zu sehen wieviele abgestimmt haben. Und schön zu sehen dass HTC noch nicht am Ende ist. Ich hoffe dass sich das auch in den Verkaufszahlen zeigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2013)

[x] _Sony Xperia Z_

_Ich hatte generell immer recht gute Erfahrungen mit Sony gemacht und das Design gefällt mir auch. Muss mich endlich mal durchringen meinen Kauknochen zu ersetzen_


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

[x] HTC One


Wegen dem guten Design/Verarbeitung. Wenn ich mir eins kaufen würde aber eher ein Xperia V.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. März 2013)

[anderes] Huawei Ascend Mate

Über 4000 mAh und 6,1".


----------



## Spone (26. März 2013)

für mich das lumia 920
bestes design, beste haptik, sehr gute kamera und auch ansonsten sehr gute features


----------



## boyka (27. März 2013)

Iphone 4s

reicht



KaiserKoenig schrieb:


> Ich nehme Samsung..Hab zwar schon seit über 2  Jahren ein Iphone 4, nur damit bin ich 0 zufrieden! Home-Button  teilweiße ohne Funktion, Akku hält im schlimmsten fall nur knapp 1 1/2h.  Es ist extrem langsam und es startet sich auch oft einfach neu. Nie  wieder kauf ich mir ein überteuertes Apple Produkt!


 
kommt drauf an, wie damit umgehst.


----------



## Z28LET (27. März 2013)

Ich habe mal für das HTC One gestimmt.
Ich habe zwar ein iPhone 5, aber das One würde aktuell auch in die ganz enge Auswahl kommen. 
Tolles Teil, sieht gut aus und hat sehr gute Technik verbaut.


----------



## Jahai (27. März 2013)

KaiserKoenig schrieb:


> Ich nehme Samsung..Hab zwar schon seit über 2 Jahren ein Iphone 4, nur damit bin ich 0 zufrieden! Home-Button teilweiße ohne Funktion, Akku hält im schlimmsten fall nur knapp 1 1/2h. Es ist extrem langsam und es startet sich auch oft einfach neu. Nie wieder kauf ich mir ein überteuertes Apple Produkt!


 
Home-Button kann man kostenlos reparieren lassen, wenn man sich in der Garantiezeit befindet.
Irgendwie wirkt deine Beschreibung komplett nach einem kaputten Gerät. Mein altes iPhone 4 hält lange durch -> 6,5h displayzeit und gute 30h Standby.


----------



## TacTic (27. März 2013)

Naja aber die normale Garantie Zeit sind doch nur 2 Jahre.
Aber hört sich wirklich nach einem kaputten gerät an.


----------



## Jahai (27. März 2013)

TacTic schrieb:


> Naja aber die normale Garantie Zeit sind doch nur 2 Jahre.
> Aber hört sich wirklich nach einem kaputten gerät an.


 
Hatte die Zeit übersehen  aber sone Reperatur hält sich noch im Rahmen.
Aber, kein iPhone das ich kenne hat nur ne Laufzeit von 1 1/2h. Selbst unter wenn ich alles bei mir anschalte und durchzocke, bekomme ich das nicht hin..
Ebenso ist ein iPhone nicht das langsamste, klar in den Benchmarks hat es nicht den längsten, trotzdem reicht es um alles ordentlich dazu stellen (Grafikintensive Spiele ausgenommen).


----------



## killer196 (27. März 2013)

HTC Evo 3D. Akku etwas schwach wg dem display, aber ansonsten top.


----------



## pringles (28. März 2013)

Lumia 920 oder Huawei Ascend P2, wenn man den Speicher erweitern könnte...
Nokia aus genannten Gründen, P2 weil kompackt, hat so ziemlich alles was ich brauch und kostet nicht soviel wie andere in der Liga (und ich finds Schick)
Von Apple bin ich zutiefst enttäuscht, mein ipod 3g (8gb, also defacto 2g -.-) bekommt als neueste Firmware (wie auch das iphone 3g) nur 4.2.1, für so ziemlich sämtliche Apps im Appstore brauch man aber 4.3.
Während man für Android die Appps noch für 1.6 findet, ist bei apple nichts zu finden und fragt man den Entwickler kriegt man nur zu hören dass man aus Lizensierungsgründen mir keine ältere Version zukommen lassen kann. Außer weit verbreiteten Sachen die auf total sicheren Seiten zu finden sind, kann ich keine Apps mehr haben, das regt mich mehr als nur ein bisschen auf 

Edit: wenn ich beim Lästern bin: Das Gerät war immer in fetter Silikonhülle, wurde gehegt und trotzdem Löst sich unten das Display Glas ab  und der Linke Kopfhörerausgang hat einen Wackelkontakt, sehr nervtötend.


----------



## fire2002de (13. Mai 2013)

KaiserKoenig schrieb:


> Ich nehme Samsung..Hab zwar schon seit über 2 Jahren ein Iphone 4, nur damit bin ich 0 zufrieden! Home-Button teilweiße ohne Funktion, Akku hält im schlimmsten fall nur knapp 1 1/2h. Es ist extrem langsam und es startet sich auch oft einfach neu. Nie wieder kauf ich mir ein überteuertes Apple Produkt!


 
na sorry aber der ganze text ört sich sehr unglaubwürdig an.

ja ähm ich nem samsung weil mein iphonehier und das schlecht ist und nie wieder apple... 

na ja wie auch immer viel erfolg mit dienem android gerät.

b2t: iphone 5"s" oder das htc one, wobei ich auch ab und an zum xperia z gucke ^^


----------



## fL!nT (13. Mai 2013)

....das neue Nexus 5 ,wenn es nach der Vorstellung am Mittwoch dann im Play Store erhältlich ist . (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)

Das SGS1 meiner Frau gibt so langsam den Geist auf und sie schlendert so verdächtig oft um mein S3 herum .


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Mai 2013)

[x] S3

Habe zwar keins, aber im Herbst hole ich eins.
Mir gefällt einfach das Design von Samsung am besten, außerdem ist das Handy ziemlich flott.
Das S4 finde ich zu überladen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (13. Mai 2013)

[X] S4 (wird demnächst gekauft)

da ich mit dem S3 zufrieden bin, aber einfach gern was neues (auch ein wenig zum Angeben ja^^) hab.


----------



## JackOnell (14. Mai 2013)

Keine mehrfach Wahl ?
Zu meinen Favoriten zählen LG und Sony


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Mai 2013)

Lumia 920 natürlich


----------



## Anubis12334 (14. Mai 2013)

Lumia 928 natürlich^^


----------



## Loll (14. Mai 2013)

[x] anderes

Das Samsung Galaxy Note II, einfach nur geil das Teil 
Nein Spaß, hier sind die Gründe:

1. Die Akku-Laufzeit ist bei diesem Smartphone mehr als nur genial.
2. Die Display Größe, denn wenn man 1 mal so ein Monster hat, will man nie mehr ein kleineres. 
3. Der S-Pen (Stift), dieses Feature ist wirklich spitze.
4. Man zieht mit diesem Smartphone nahezu alle Blicke auf sich und ich muss schon sagen, dass ich das teilweise amüsant finde 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## ile (14. Mai 2013)

Loll schrieb:


> [x] anderes
> 
> Das Samsung Galaxy Note II, einfach nur geil das Teil
> Nein Spaß, hier sind die Gründe:
> ...



Themaverfehlung, das Note ist ein Phablet, kein Smartphone...


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2013)

Loll schrieb:


> Das Samsung Galaxy Note II, einfach nur geil das Teil


 
Hast du einen Rucksack oder wie nimmst du es mit?


----------



## Mcool (14. Mai 2013)

Mein absoluter Favorit ist das Galaxy S2, aber auch nur weils mein eigen ist und ich nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## Loll (14. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du einen Rucksack oder wie nimmst du es mit?



Meine erste Reaktion war:  

Unglaublich, aber wahr, es passt in die Hosentasche 

MfG Loll^^


----------



## TashParker240 (15. Mai 2013)

[x] anderes

Nokia Lumia 800


----------



## sir qlimax (15. Mai 2013)

(X) Andere..... Motorola Razr HD


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (15. Mai 2013)

[X] anderes...
Lg Optimus Speeed...


----------



## Holdie (15. Mai 2013)

HTC One 

gefällt mir einfach sehr gut.


----------

